# Wild caught Mantid W/Parasite



## summerland (Sep 10, 2005)

My kids and I found a small mantid (L-2/3?) with an enormously swollen abdomen. We set her up in a jar with screen a cricket and water. While drinking LOTS.. it wouldn't eat. On the third night a larvae appeared. By afternoon it transformed into a capsule with tiny stem.. is this a wasp? The mantid by the way is still alive.. is still thirsty.. and hasn't eaten. (waiting for another larvae to pop out) GAWD it's like my own Aliens movie!... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2005)

I've seen them with the parasite inside of them many years ago. Never saw what it turned into. It was always on carolina mantids too.


----------



## Christian (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi.

Looks to me like some tachinid fly.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## summerland (Sep 11, 2005)

Our science project has gone from red to black... I will keep you posted on what emerges. The mantis is still alive.. has not eaten yet.

thanks for replies... i never heard of such flies..


----------



## Obie (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree with Christian, it looks to me like a Tachinid fly pupa. I have had those fly larvae emerge from wild-collected moth caterpillars many times. The flies look a lot like houseflies. Most parasitic wasps are much smaller.


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2005)

ohhhh, wierd, got a close up pic?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## summerland (Sep 11, 2005)

here it is all black...


----------

